

Ask HN: Patent lawyer recommendation in SF? - disposable1984

I'm in the SF area, and would like to file a software (utility) patent. I would prefer to work with an individual, instead of a big company. I'm looking for recommendations from fellow HNers.
Doing Google Searches is terrible because of all the spam and SEO. I'm hoping a personal recommendation may be better. 
TIA!
======
creativeone
checkout rimonlaw.com it is run by my friend michael moradzadeh. Rimon Law is
a "virtual law firm," where the lawyers are independent, they are associated
with Rimon mainly for administrative and support reasons. Here is their patent
lawyer, great info like his blog, some past patents and resume:
<http://www.rimonlaw.com/attorney/john-boyd>

Best way to start communications with him is to send an email to
inquiries@rimonlaw.com.

~~~
disposable1984
Thanks! Since I've never done this before, I was wondering how important it is
that the lawfirm be in San Francisco?

~~~
creativeone
That lawyer is based in New York. It depends on many in-person meetings you
need with him. But as far as filing patents, that can be done from anywhere in
the states.

------
rhizome
You should at least give a larger IP-oriented firm like Morrison Foerster or
Squire Sanders a call and see what they have to say. They know this stuff
backwards and forwards and it may not be as bad as you think.

